# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Όροι χρήσης e-psychology.gr

## NikosD.

Οι όροι χρήσης του e-psychology.gr έχουν αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα. Με δεδομένο ότι η πορεία ήταν αντίστροφη από αυτή που όφειλε να είναι, δηλαδή πρώτα πραγματοποιήθηκαν εγγραφές μελών και ακολούθως αναρτήθηκαν οι όροι χρήσης, θα παρακαλούσα θερμά να τους διαβάσετε όλοι, προσεκτικά.

Οποιοσδήποτε διαφωνεί έστω και σε μία γραμμή των όρων χρήσης, δικαιούται να διαγραφεί ΠΛΗΡΩΣ από το e-psychology (προσωπικός λογαριασμός + μηνύματα)
Ας το δηλώσει σε αυτό το θέμα και άμεσα θα προχωρήσω στην πλήρη διαγραφή του.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για το αντίστροφο της πορείας.

----------


## NikosD.

To e-psychology.gr προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του υπό τους κάτωθι όρους χρήσης τους οποίους ο επισκέπτης/χρήστης των σελίδων του δικτυακού τόπου καλείται να διαβάσει προσεκτικά και να προβεί σε επίσκεψη/χρήση των σελίδων/υπηρεσιών του, μόνο εφόσον τους αποδέχεται πλήρως: 


Τα περιεχόμενα και όλες οι υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr παρέχονται προς το παρόν δωρεάν στους επισκέπτες-μέλη-χρήστες. Σε όλες τις σελίδες των ενοτήτων και των υπηρεσιών του e-psychology.gr ενδέχεται να συμπεριλαμβάνονται και εμπορικές διαφημίσεις. 

Ο επισκέπτης/χρήστης έχει την ευθύνη πρόσβασης στις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr και η σχετική πρόσβαση μπορεί να απαιτεί την καταβολή τελών σε τρίτους φορείς (π.χ. παροχείς υπηρεσιών Internet, χρέωση χρόνου παραμονής στο Internet). Ο επισκέπτης/χρήστης έχει την αποκλειστική ευθύνη πληρωμής των σχετικών τελών. Επίσης, ο επισκέπτης/χρήστης είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος για τον προσωπικό εξοπλισμό του και τα απαραίτητα τεχνολογικά μέσα που του επιτρέπουν την πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr
Οι ήδη παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες καθώς και οποιεσδήποτε νέες υπηρεσίες συμπεριληφθούν στο e-psychology.gr διέπονται από τους παρόντες όρους χρήσης, εκτός αν ρητά αναφέρεται κάτι διαφορετικό ή ειδικότερο. 
Η χρήση των υπηρεσιών από τους χρήστες του e-psychology.gr συνεπάγεται την πλήρη και ανεπιφύλακτη αποδοχή των παρόντων όρων. Για το λόγο αυτό το e-psychology.gr συνιστά στους χρήστες να διαβάσουν προσεκτικά τα κείμενα που ακολουθούν ενώ για κάθε απορία τους μπορούν να απευθύνονται στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected]


ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ - ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ
Κατά τη διαδικασία εγγραφής και δημιουργίας του λογαριασμού, θα ζητηθεί από το χρήστη να ορίσει έναν προσωπικό κωδικό πρόσβασης (password) και ένα όνομα χρήστη (user name). Οι χρήστες είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνοι για όλες τις πράξεις που διενεργούνται μέσω του προσωπικού τους ονόματος χρήστη / κωδικού πρόσβασης και γενικότερα μέσω του λογαριασμού τους (user account) και οφείλουν να δείχνουν ανάλογη επιμέλεια για τη διαφύλαξη των ανωτέρω στοιχείων. Το e-psychology.gr συνιστά στους χρήστες του να λαμβάνουν όλα τα αναγκαία μέτρα ασφαλείας ώστε να αποφεύγεται η παράνομη ή μη εξουσιοδοτημένη χρήση των υπηρεσιών του και του κωδικού πρόσβασης σε αυτές από τρίτα πρόσωπα. Το e-psychology.gr έχει θέσει στη διάθεση των χρηστών του λειτουργία, μέσω της οποίας μπορούν οι χρήστες να προβαίνουν οποτεδήποτε επιθυμούν σε αλλαγή του προσωπικού του κωδικού πρόσβασης (password). Επίσης το e-psychology.gr συνιστά στους χρήστες του να απομνημονεύουν τον κωδικό πρόσβασης (password) και να αποφεύγουν την αναγραφή του σε αντικείμενα ή σημεία που μπορούν να καταστούν προσιτά σε τρίτους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δε που διαπιστωθεί κλοπή, απώλεια του κωδικού πρόσβασης ή/και μη εξουσιοδοτημένη χρήση του λογαριασμού τους, οι χρήστες αναλαμβάνουν την υποχρέωση -για τη δική τους πρωτίστως εξασφάλιση- να προβαίνουν αμέσως σε αλλαγή του κωδικού πρόσβασής τους και ταυτόχρονα να ενημερώνουν τους υπευθύνους του e-psychology.gr. 

Επισημαίνεται, ότι μετά τη δημιουργία ενός λογαριασμού μέλους (member account) από κάποιον χρήστη, δεν είναι δυνατή η διαγραφή του λογαριασμού από τον ίδιο. Ωστόσο, αν και εφόσον συντρέχουν σημαντικοί λόγοι τους οποίους ο χρήστης θα καταστήσει γνωστούς στον administrator, τότε και μόνο υπάρχει η επιλογή να κατασταθεί ο λογαριασμός ανενεργός (τροποποίηση του username σε όνομα διαφορετικό από το υπάρχον, αφαίρεση προσωπικών στοιχείων που αναφέρονται εκεί, τροποποίηση του κωδικού ώστε ο λογαριασμός να μην είναι λειτουργικός).

Τέλος το e-psychology.gr συνιστά στους χρήστες του να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και να προβαίνουν πάντα σε \"έξοδο\" (Logout) από τον λογαριασμό τους στο τέλος κάθε χρήσης των υπηρεσιών του e-psychology.gr, για να αποφευχθεί η μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση στο λογαριασμό τους από τρίτους. 
Το e-psychology.gr δεν ευθύνεται για οποιαδήποτε βλάβη ή ζημία προκύψει από την αμέλεια των χρηστών να συμμορφωθούν με τους όρους του παρόντος. 


ΔΕΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ
Το e-psychology.gr παρέχει στους χρήστες του την απαραίτητη τεχνολογική υποδομή και τα μέσα για ανάρτηση/δημοσίευση περιεχομένου στo forum. Όλες οι πληροφορίες, τα δεδομένα, τα κείμενα, τα γραφικά, οι φωτογραφίες, οι εικόνες, τα μουσικά αρχεία, τα βίντεο, τα μηνύματα και εν γένει κάθε περιεχόμενο που αναρτάται από τους χρήστες δημόσια στο e-psychology.gr είναι δυνατόν να τροποποιηθούν ή διαγραφούν από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη μέσα στις επόμενες 72 ώρες. Στη συνέχεια, η τροποποίηση ή διαγραφή δεν είναι δυνατή για λόγους συνέχειας των συζητήσεων. Εάν κάποιος χρήστης θεωρεί ότι χρειάζεται να τροποποιήσει, διαγράψει κάποιο μήνυμα μετά την πάροδο των 72 ωρών, πρέπει να στείλει σχετικό e-mail στους διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας όπου θα εξηγεί τους λόγους για τους οποίους είναι αναγκαία η διαγραφή, τροποποίηση. Ωστόσο, η αποστολή αυτού του μηνύματος, δεν συνεπάγεται την υποχρεωτική διαγραφή του μηνύματος από τους διαχειριστές.



Ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά δεν επιτρέπεται στους χρήστες να χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr για: 

Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά ή χρήση άλλης μεθόδου για την εγκατάσταση περιεχομένου που είναι παράνομο, επιβλαβές, παραπλανητικό, απειλητικό, προσβλητικό, επιζήμιο, δυσφημιστικό, χυδαίο, βίαιο, υβριστικό, ρατσιστικό ή άλλως αποδοκιμαστέο, παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητα και τα προσωπικά δεδομένα άλλων, προκαλεί συναισθήματα μίσους κλπ. 

Πρόκληση βλάβης σε ανήλικους με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. 

Μίμηση οποιουδήποτε νομικού ή φυσικού προσώπου ή ψευδή δήλωση για την ταυτότητα του χρήστη/μέλους ή παραπλανητική δήλωση αναφορικά με τη σχέση ή/και συνεργασία του χρήστη/μέλους με κάποιο άλλο νομικό ή φυσικό πρόσωπο. 

Παραχάραξη ή άλλη αλλοίωση των αναγνωριστικών των χρηστών/μελών με σκοπό την παραπλάνηση ως προς την προέλευση του περιεχομένου που μεταδίδεται μέσω των υπηρεσιών του e-psychology.gr. 

Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά ή χρήση άλλης μεθόδου για την εγκατάσταση περιεχομένου από άτομο που δεν έχει δικαίωμα να διαθέσει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο βάσει νόμου ή βάσει εμπιστευτικής σχέσης. 

Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά ή χρήση άλλης μεθόδου για την εγκατάσταση λογισμικού ή περιεχομένου κάθε μορφής (κειμένου, εικόνας, ήχου, video, animation) που παραβιάζει οποιαδήποτε δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας οποιουδήποτε φορέα (gf ή άλλου περιεχομένου προώθησης προϊόντων ή υπηρεσιών ή τρίτων δικτυακών τόπων, την αποστολή ανεπιθύμητων και μη προσκαλούμενων από τον λήπτη ηλεκτρονικών μηνυμάτων και οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή ανεπιθύμητης προώθησης περιεχομένου. 

Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά ή χρήση άλλης μεθόδου για την εγκατάσταση ή/και προώθηση ή/και διάθεση περιεχομένου που περιέχει ψηφιακούς ιούς ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο ηλεκτρονικό κώδικα, αρχεία ή προγράμματα σχεδιασμένα να παρεμβληθούν, καταστρέψουν ή περιορίσουν τη λειτουργία οποιουδήποτε λογισμικού ή εξοπλισμού ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών ή τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου ή εξοπλισμού. 

Παρεμβολή στις υπηρεσίες ή διάσπαση των υπηρεσιών ή των servers ή των δικτύων που είναι συνδεδεμένα με τις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr, ή μη συμμόρφωση με τους κανόνες, τις προϋποθέσεις, τις διαδικασίες και τους κανόνες των δικτύων αυτών. 

Παραβίαση, με ή χωρίς πρόθεση, οποιασδήποτε τοπικής, εθνικής, ευρωπαϊκής, διεθνούς νομοθεσίας ή/και οποιουδήποτε κανόνα που έχει νομοθετική ισχύ και αφορά ή/και καλύπτει οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία του e-psychology.gr. 

Παρενόχληση με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο της ιδιωτικής ζωής και των ατομικών και κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων άλλων χρηστών/μελών. 


ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΡΟΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΥΘΜΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ
Κάθε χρήστης που πιστεύει ότι θίγεται είτε προσωπικά είτε σε γενικότερο επίπεδο μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους διαχειριστές του e-psychology.gr και να εκφράσει τα παράπονα του. Η τακτική της διαγραφής μηνυμάτων δεν υιοθετείται από το e-psychology.gr και ακολουθείται μόνο σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις όπου η διαγραφή του μηνύματος κρίνεται άκρως απαραίτητη. 

Κάθε χρήστης του e-psychology.gr έχει το δικαίωμα να διατηρεί MONO ένα λογαριασμό πρόσβασης. 

Πριν ανοίξετε ένα νέο θέμα βεβαιωθείτε πως δεν υπάρχει ήδη και δώστε λίγη προσοχή στο forum στο οποίο θα δημοσιεύσετε το θέμα σας. Η χρήσης της υπηρεσίας της \"αναζήτησης\" μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει σε αυτή τη διαδικασία.

Η υπογραφή του κάθε μέλους δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνά τις (5) γραμμές. Οι υπογραφές μπορούν να περιέχουν links προς το προσωπικό σας site. Απαγορεύονται τα links σε εμπορικά sites, εκτός και αν υπάρχει η σύμφωνη γνώμη των διαχειριστών. Το e-psychology.gr διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να τροποποιεί/διαγράφει απροειδοποίητα υπογραφές που δε συμμορφώνονται στις παραπάνω υποδείξεις. 


Παρακαλούμε όλους του χρήστες να γράφουν Ελληνικά και να αποφεύγουν τα greeklish. 

Το e-psychology.gr διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να διαγράφει λογαριασμούς που παραμένουν ανενεργοί για 5 μήνες και που ταυτόχρονα έχουν μηδενικό αριθμό μηνυμάτων.

Ο χρήστης του e-psychology.gr είναι μόνος και αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος να αποκαταστήσει πλήρως κάθε ζημία που θα υποστεί το e-psychology.gr, οι συνεργάτες του ή/και οποιοδήποτε τρίτο πρόσωπο εξαιτίας οποιασδήποτε αμφισβήτησης / διαφοράς / διαμάχης που τυχόν προκύψει και θα οφείλεται στη μη συμμόρφωση του χρήστη με τους όρους του παρόντος. 
Σε περίπτωση χρήσης των υπηρεσιών του e-psychology.gr, με τρόπο που αντιβαίνει τους παρόντες όρους του, το e-psychology.gr διατηρεί το δικαίωμα αποκλεισμού χωρίς προειδοποίηση του χρήστη από τις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr. 


ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ 
Δεδομένης της φύσης και του όγκου του Διαδικτύου, υπό οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της περίπτωσης αμέλειας, το e-psychology.gr δεν ευθύνεται για οποιασδήποτε μορφής ζημία υποστεί ο χρήστης των σελίδων, υπηρεσιών, επιλογών και περιεχομένων του e-psychology.gr. Τα περιεχόμενα του e-psychology.gr παρέχονται «όπως ακριβώς είναι» (\"as is\") χωρίς καμία εγγύηση ρητή ή τεκμαιρόμενη με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, σχετικά με την εμπορευσιμότητα και την καταλληλότητα τους για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό. 
Το περιεχόμενο και οι πληροφορίες που περιλαμβάνονται στο e-psychology.gr δεν θα πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να θεωρούνται ως έγκυρες πληροφορίες, συμβουλές ή ως παραίνεση για συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια. 
Περαιτέρω ο χρήστης κατανοεί και αποδέχεται ότι επισκεπτόμενος τις σελίδες περιεχομένου και χρησιμοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr είναι πιθανό να εκτεθεί σε περιεχόμενο απρεπές, ενοχλητικό, προσβλητικό, ανήθικο, χυδαίο, παραπλανητικό, παράνομο κλπ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί υπεύθυνο το e-psychology.gr, για οποιαδήποτε βλάβη ή ζημία που τυχόν υποστούν οι χρήστες του, λόγω της έκθεσής τους σε περιεχόμενο τέτοιου είδους. 
Οι χρήστες επισκέπτονται τις σελίδες περιεχομένου και υπηρεσιών με αποκλειστικά δική τους πρωτοβουλία και ευθύνη. Επιπλέον το e-psychology.gr συνιστά στους χρήστες του να προβαίνουν στη διασταύρωση των παρεχομένων πληροφοριών. 
Το e-psychology.gr δεν παρέχει καμία ρητή εγγύηση, ότι οι σελίδες, οι υπηρεσίες, οι λειτουργίες, οι επιλογές και τα περιεχόμενα θα παρέχονται χωρίς διακοπή, χωρίς σφάλματα και ότι τα λάθη θα διορθώνονται. Επίσης το e-psychology.gr δεν εγγυάται ότι το ίδιο ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο συνεργαζόμενο site ή οι εξυπηρετητές (servers) μέσω των οποίων αυτά τίθενται στη διάθεσή των χρηστών δεν περιέχουν \"ιούς\" ή άλλα επιζήμια συστατικά.

Το www.e-psychology.gr είναι μία ιστοσελίδα που παρέχει πληροφορίες. 

Οι πηγές, τα άρθρα, τα βιβλία, οι σύνδεσμοι και όλο το υλικό που χρησιμοποιείται στο www.e-psychology.gr έχουν ως μοναδικό σκοπό την πληροφόρηση των μελών και των επισκεπτών και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν την εξιδεικευμένη βοήθεια, την επαγγελματική κρίση ή την παροχή θεραπείας ενός επαγγελματία της Ψυχικής Υγείας. 

Το www.e-psychology.gr δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί υπεύθυνο για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα χρησιμοποιηθούν οι πληροφορίες που παρέχονται. Παρακαλούμε πάντοτε να ζητάτε την συνδρομή ενός επαγγελματία της Ψυχικής Υγείας πριν πάρετε οποιαδήποτε απόφαση που αφορά την δική σας ή άλλων θεραπεία. 

Οι πληροφορίες που παρέχονται εδώ ή οπουδήποτε στο internet είναι χρήσιμες αλλά δεν αντικαθιστούν την βοήθεια των ειδικών. 

Παρακαλώ ζητήστε επαγγελματική βοήθεια: 

* Εάν κάνετε σκέψεις θανάτου ή αυτοκτονίας ή σκέψεις που θα μπορούσαν να 
βλάψουν τους εαυτούς σας ή άλλους. 

* Εάν αισθάνεστε ότι δεν είστε καθόλου ικανοί να \"φροντίσετε\" τον εαυτό σας. 

* Εάν βρίσκεστε σε οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση κακοποίησης. 

* Εάν βρίσκεστε σε οποιοδήποτε κίνδυνο. 

Ο μοναδικός σκοπός του www.e-psychology.gr είναι να προσφέρει έναν χώρο όπου όλοι θα μπορούν να ανταλλάξουν ιδέες και εμπειρίες και να συζητήσουν θέματα της Ψυχικής Υγείας. Δεν μπορούμε και δεν πρόκειται να υποκαταστήσουμε τον θεραπευτή σας.


ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΑΝΗΛΙΚΩΝ
Οι υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr απευθύνονται σε ενήλικες, που έχουν πλήρη δικαιοπρακτική ικανότητα. Η ραγδαία όμως εξάπλωση του Internet αποτελεί μία αναμφισβήτητη πραγματικότητα με συνέπεια ολοένα και περισσότερο οι νεαρότερες ηλικίες να χρησιμοποιούν το Internet για να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση στην παγκόσμια γνώση, ιστορία και επικαιρότητα και όπως είναι φυσικό να δείχνουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για τον καινούριο χώρο με τον οποίο εξοικειώνονται. 
Το e-psychology.gr προειδοποιεί τους γονείς, ότι όπως σε κάθε πηγή αστείρευτων πληροφοριών έτσι και στις σελίδες του, μπορεί να συναντήσουν περιεχόμενο ακατάλληλο για ανηλίκους. Το e-psychology.gr προσπαθεί όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό να προστατεύει τους χρήστες του, πολύ περισσότερο δε τους ανηλίκους κατά την επίσκεψή τους στις σελίδες του. Το e-psychology.gr συνιστά στους γονείς να φροντίζουν ώστε τα παιδιά να μην αποκτούν πρόσβαση στο Internet χωρίς την ανάλογη καθοδήγηση και επίβλεψη, γιατί όπως και ανωτέρω αναφέρθηκε, το e-psychology.gr δεν είναι δυνατό να ελέγχει τις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται στους servers του. Εάν παρόλα αυτά ανήλικοι χρήστες επισκεφτούν σελίδες και συναντήσουν ακατάλληλο περιεχόμενο, το e-psychology.gr δεν φέρει καμία απολύτως ευθύνη. 


ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟΥ
Το e-psychology.gr σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι αποδέχεται ή ενστερνίζεται καθ\' οιονδήποτε τρόπο τις εκφραζόμενες στις υπηρεσίες (forums, chat) προσωπικές ιδέες ή αντιλήψεις των χρηστών. Το e-psychology.gr δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ελέγχει την ορθότητα των πληροφοριών που δημοσιεύουν οι χρήστες και δεν φέρει καμία απολύτως ευθύνη για τυχόν λάθη ή/και παραπλανητικές δηλώσεις των χρηστών. 
Σε περίπτωση, που διατυπωθεί επώνυμη και βάσιμη καταγγελία/ειδοποίηση, ότι υπάρχει περιεχόμενο στις σελίδες του που είναι παράνομο, παραβιάζει δικαιώματα τρίτων και γενικά αντιβαίνει τους όρους του παρόντος, το e-psychology.gr έχει το δικαίωμα να το αφαιρέσει άμεσα και χωρίς προειδοποίηση του χρήστη, που το δημιούργησε ακόμα και να προβεί στον προσωρινό ή/και μόνιμο αποκλεισμό του χρήστη αυτού από τις υπηρεσίες του. 

ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΙ (LINKS) 
Το e-psychology.gr δεν ελέγχει τη διαθεσιμότητα, το περιεχόμενο, την πολιτική προστασίας των προσωπικών δεδομένων, την ποιότητα και την πληρότητα των υπηρεσιών άλλων web sites και ιστοσελίδων στις οποίες παραπέμπει μέσω \"δεσμών\", hyperlinks ή διαφημιστικών δημιουργικών. Συνεπώς, για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα παρουσιασθεί κατά την επίσκεψη ή χρήση υπηρεσιών άλλων δικτυακών τόπων, ο χρήστης αναγνωρίζει, ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθεί απευθείας στα αντίστοιχα web sites και σελίδες, τα οποία και φέρουν ακέραια τη σχετική ευθύνη για την παροχή των υπηρεσιών τους. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να θεωρηθεί, ότι το e-psychology.gr ενστερνίζεται ή αποδέχεται το περιεχόμενο ή τις υπηρεσίες των web sites και των σελίδων στα οποία παραπέμπει ή/και ότι συνδέεται με αυτά καθ\' οιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο. 


ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΑΔΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ
Το e-psychology.gr διατηρεί ρητώς το δικαίωμα ώστε σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις σελίδες περιεχομένου και υπηρεσιών καθώς και στο δικτυακό χώρο που παρέχει στους χρήστες του για τη δημοσίευση / ανάρτηση περιεχομένου από αυτούς (ενότητες και υπηρεσίες προσωπικού περιεχομένου, επικοινωνίας κλπ), να προβάλλει διαφημιστικά μηνύματα κάθε τύπου, τεχνολογίας, διάστασης, και μεγέθους (stamp, banner, pop up, Webover, full view, popup, intersistial, Advertorials, text links κλπ). 
Το e-psychology.gr δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη για την επικοινωνία των χρηστών του με τρίτους παροχείς υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων που διαφημίζονται στο e-psychology.gr και για την οποιαδήποτε εμπορική συναλλαγή τυχόν προκύψει από τη μεταξύ τους σχέση. 


ΕΝΑΡΞΗ - ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
Το e-psychology.gr διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να τροποποιεί ή/και να διακόπτει προσωρινά ή/και μόνιμα μέρος ή το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών του με ή χωρίς προειδοποίηση προς τους χρήστες. 


ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ
ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ
Κατά την εγγραφή του χρήστη στο e-psychology.gr μπορεί να ζητηθούν ορισμένες προσωπικές πληροφορίες, 
Το e-psychology.gr ακολουθεί απαρέγκλιτα την ελληνική νομοθεσία περί Τήρησης Αρχείου Προσωπικών Δεδομένων. Τα στοιχεία που δηλώνονται στις ανωτέρω περιπτώσεις, δεν αποκαλύπτονται σε τρίτους και με κανένα τρόπο δεν δημοσιοποιούνται ή αποτελούν καθ\' οιονδήποτε τρόπο αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης. Τα στοιχεία αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο στο μέτρο που κρίνεται απολύτως αναγκαίο για την: 
εκπλήρωση των όρων και υποχρεώσεων των επιμέρους υπηρεσιών, που παρέχει το e-psychology.gr στους χρήστες του, 
ενημερωτική υποστήριξη των χρηστών, 
ικανοποίηση των εκάστοτε απαιτήσεων των χρηστών σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες και τα προϊόντα που διατίθενται από και μέσω του e-psychology.gr, 
ενημέρωση τους σχετικά με νέα ή εκδηλώσεις που αφορούν το e-psychology.gr,
εξυπηρέτηση της ομαλής λειτουργίας του site. 

Κατ\' εξαίρεση το e-psychology.gr δύναται να γνωστοποιεί τις προσωπικές πληροφορίες των χρηστών του στις εξής περιπτώσεις: 
Έχει τη ρητή συγκατάθεση χρηστών για τη καθοιονδήποτε τρόπο δημοσιοποίηση των προσωπικών τους στοιχείων 
Η δημοσιοποίηση γίνεται προς τρίτα φυσικά ή νομικά προσωπα με τα οποία συνεργάζεται το e-psychology.gr και μόνο μέχρι του βαθμού που είναι απόλυτα αναγκαίος για την παροχή της εκάστοτε υπηρεσίας από το e-psychology.gr. 
Εάν απαιτηθεί από τον νόμο, από απόφαση δικαστηρίου ή ζητηθεί από οιαδήποτε άλλη κρατική ή κανονιστική αρχή 

ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ e-psychology.gr
Όλα τα περιεχόμενα που βρίσκονται στο e-psychology.gr (δημοσιευμένα μηνύματα χρηστών, u2u, λογαριασμοί χρηστών, avatars, adress books, εγγραφές σε θέματα (subscriptions) κτλ καταχωρούνται στη βάση δεδομένων του e-psychology.gr. Στη βάση αυτή, έχουν πρόσβαση ΜΟΝΟ οι administrators του e-psychology.gr. Η πρόσβαση αυτή, αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο τεχνικά θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τη σωστή και εύρυθμη λειτουργία του e-psychology.gr. 
Κατ\' εξαίρεση το e-psychology.gr δύναται να γνωστοποιεί τις προσωπικές πληροφορίες των χρηστών του μόνο εάν απαιτηθεί από τον νόμο, από απόφαση δικαστηρίου ή ζητηθεί από οιαδήποτε άλλη κρατική ή κανονιστική αρχή.


ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ - ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ
Το e-psychology.gr παρέχει στους χρήστες του τη δυνατότητα να διαγράψουν οποτεδήποτε τα προσωπικά τους στοιχεία και πληροφορίες, να τα διορθώσουν / επικαιροποιήσουν, μέσω της υπηρεσίας του \"πίνακα ελέγχου\".

COOKIES
Το e-psychology.gr χρησιμοποιεί cookies για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών και των σελίδων του. Τα cookies είναι μικρά αρχεία σε μορφή .txt που αποστέλλονται στο σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή κάθε χρήστη, εφόσον ο χρήστης έχει επιλέξει να δέχεται cookies. Τα cookies δε χρησιμοποιούνται σε καμία περίπτωση για την καταγραφή προσωπικών δεδομένων του χρήστη ούτε λαμβάνουν γνώση οποιουδήποτε εγγράφου ή αρχείου από τον υπολογιστή του. Χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για τη διευκόλυνση πρόσβασης του χρήστη σε συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr. Τα cookies χρησιμοποιούνται για τους ακόλουθους λόγους ενδεικτικά: 
Για την παροχή προς τους χρήστες πρόσβασης στις προσωπικές τους υπηρεσίες, μέσω εισόδου στο λογαριασμό τους (login) 
Για την καταγραφή γενικών στοιχείων επισκεψιμότητας. 
Για την τεχνικά εύρυθμη λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών και σελίδων του. 
Ο χρήστης του e-psychology.gr μπορεί να ρυθμίσει το φυλλομετρητή του (browser) κατά τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε είτε να τον προειδοποιεί για τη χρήση των cookies σε συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr, είτε να μην επιτρέπει την χρήση cookies σε καμία περίπτωση. Σε περίπτωση που ο χρήστης έχει επιλέξει να μην δέχεται cookies για την αναγνώρισή του, για τεχνικούς λόγους δεν θα μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στις προσωπικές υπηρεσίες (όπου απαιτείται να γίνεται login). 



ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΤΕΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ
Οι ανωτέρω όροι και προϋποθέσεις χρήσης του e-psychology.gr καθώς και οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση τους διέπονται και συμπληρώνονται από το ελληνικό δίκαιο, το δίκαιο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και τις σχετικές διεθνείς συνθήκες. Οποιαδήποτε διάταξη των ανωτέρω όρων καταστεί αντίθετη προς το Νόμο, παύει αυτοδικαίως να ισχύει, χωρίς σε καμία περίπτωση να θίγεται η ισχύς των λοιπών όρων. 
Οι παρόντες όροι χρήσης και η πολιτική χρήσης και διαχείρισης των προσωπικών στοιχείων (προσωπικά δεδομένα), της οποίας δια της αποδοχής της παρούσης ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας ρητώς δηλώνετε, ότι λάβατε γνώση, αποτελούν τη συνολική συμφωνία μεταξύ του e-psychology.gr και των χρηστών των σελίδων και υπηρεσιών του και δε δεσμεύει παρά μόνο αυτούς. Καμία τροποποίηση των όρων αυτών δε θα λαμβάνεται υπόψη και δε θα αποτελεί τμήμα της συμφωνίας αυτής, εάν δεν έχει διατυπωθεί εγγράφως και δεν έχει ενσωματωθεί στο παρόν.

----------

